# I'm the one who asked



## ConfusedandTired (Jan 25, 2011)

I had recently just filed for divorce from my wife of 13 years, we have no kids. I would say that for the last 7-8 years we have both been very unhappy - and it showed. Intimacy was all but gone - not just the fact that our sex life was non-existant (maybe 5-6 times a year) but so was much of the little things in life. Every attempt to talk about it ended up in a fight. The stress and anxiety that surrounded the marriage was a daily struggle. I honestly couldn't take it anymore, we had tried for so long and things progressively got worse, as did her fear and anxiety about life in general. While I do have resolve that I am doing the right thing, for us both actually, I can't help but still feel guilty and remorseful - an no, I can honestly say that I in no way have cheated or am even remotely seeing anyone else. I just haven't been happy in such a long time and want to feel that again. I truly want her to be happy, I really do. I want to her to be a complete and whole person and not the unhappy, stress-ridden, person she was in our marriage. I guess if I'm asking anything it's that is it normal that I feel bad, even though I am the one who asked for the divorce? This is still all, in a way, very surreal to me.


----------

